# our meet up Husky/Malamute bbq!!!



## malamutelove (Dec 6, 2010)

Well we are in a meet up group for husky/northern breed owners. Here are some pictures from the bbq!
haha some people that havent met me thought maggie was an at least 3 year old husky!! :lol: I had to tell like 5 people no she is an 8 month old Alaskan malamute at 55 pounds. I also got asked if she is a Siberian mixed with a mal!!! I guess it is because she is the same size as some of the males lol hahaha Try to guess who is maggie in some of these.















































































who's head is popping in there I wonder?


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

So many fluffy dogs... I'm in love


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

This is awesome! Northern breeds are my favorite


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

Gorgeous dogs! I am jealous - I wish we had a club like that around our area.


----------



## Indigo (Mar 31, 2011)

They look like they're having fun. Did you ever notice if sled dogs tend to recognize each other? Mine did at least. He had a different reaction meeting a husky, mal, or sam, than he did any other breed, and it seemed to spark a similar reaction in the dogs he met. They would make a bee line for each other and were more excited and playful.

Is that a citrus fruit tree? I'm jealous... it's too cold here to grow fruit like that.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

malamutelove said:


>


Brilliant pics and looks like a good meet,it seems huskys and mals all seem to get along.

BTW Rbark you and Kobe get around man!! (white mal in pic above)


----------



## Active Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

Awww I should have gone to that! I knew it was coming up but I didn't know how fast lol! It looks like it was great fun! It would have been fun to meet you!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I need to join that group!!!! Looks like you all had fun!


----------



## Active Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

You should!!!! The people people are awesome! Iv only been to two but each time was great!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

What is the group called?


----------



## Active Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

San Diego Siberian Husky Meetup

They have meet ups every Monday and Wednesday.


----------



## malamutelove (Dec 6, 2010)

Sibe said:


> I need to join that group!!!! Looks like you all had fun!


yeppp mondays right now. Not so much weds anymore. I am actually hiking in escondido on weds 1230pm if you two want to go!! I am moving next monday to northern california!

Here is the site!
http://www.meetup.com/siberianhusky-144/



Active Dog said:


> San Diego Siberian Husky Meetup
> 
> They have meet ups every Monday and Wednesday.


haha I saw that you said you were coming with us on weds yay!! I will have maggie and my parents border collie/husky mix gingo (who is afraid of people and dogs, He was a puppy mill dog my parents rescued him at 8 weeks. He is 3 now. He has come along way. We get him socialized almost every hike!)


----------



## Active Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

Yep I am hoping to make it! We are moving too but on Friday to Alpine so not quite as far lol, I have Wednesday off so I figured why not! Plus I love hiking so doing it with the dogs is even better ^_^

I am still socializing Miko, when we first got him he was slightly aggressive towards others dogs, but now he has made leaps and bounds! He was even hanging out with some JRTs this weekend! He has really enjoyed the other huskies at the meet ups and so far things have gone so well! It sounds like your parents dog has as well, that is one really nice thing about the meet ups, you can socialize your dog without it being like a dog park. 

Here is him with the Jack Russel! So proud :,)


----------



## malamutelove (Dec 6, 2010)

Active Dog said:


> Yep I am hoping to make it! We are moving too but on Friday to Alpine so not quite as far lol, I have Wednesday off so I figured why not! Plus I love hiking so doing it with the dogs is even better ^_^
> 
> I am still socializing Miko, when we first got him he was slightly aggressive towards others dogs, but now he has made leaps and bounds! He was even hanging out with some JRTs this weekend! He has really enjoyed the other huskies at the meet ups and so far things have gone so well! It sounds like your parents dog has as well, that is one really nice thing about the meet ups, you can socialize your dog without it being like a dog park.
> 
> Here is him with the Jack Russel! So proud :,)


Hope you can make it! it will be very unformal, I just threw it out there for people to come!
aww what a good boy!! ya maggie loves other dogs so I never have to worry about her. Gingo gets nervous but he will be fine at the end of the hike as long as he is with maggie. ya dog parks are no good for us anymore. I got bite by a pit yesterday, and maggie got attacked. The owner did nothing so I am over it!! lol Ya we joined a group in northern california so maggie will have some fun. I want to get another mal or a sib and start mushing!! I will be right by tahoe so I can actually sled! lol haha


----------



## Active Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

Yeah I think I will be able to, its only an hour drive so I am not too concerned lol I drove to LA to get Miko so everything else is nothing in comparison! I would love to start mushing, but its hard to do when there is no snow lol! I hear Tahoe is beautiful though so I am sure you'll have lots of fun. We are hoping to move to WA in a few years so maybe one day I'll get to mush too!

Sibe you should come on Wednesday too! If you can lol


----------

